# my best buck so far



## woodsman5150 (Nov 10, 2017)

I made family history with my best free range East Texas Whitetail ever. I can not express the emotion that went through my mind as walked toward this deer and watch the antlers grow with every step.The next day got I over my thrill and the serious work began.






Seasoned deer hunters know when the buck is down the real work starts.I forgot to ask my cousin to leave his gate unlocked for me.I had to drag this 211 pounds about 1/4 mile to the gate and get him on the tailgate of my truck alone in the Trinity river bottom,ibuprofen was my closest ally at camp that night.That night I caped and quartered my trophy,ate morning breakfast and told the story many times to friends and family around the campfire. Once home washing,removing fascia and sinew debonning took place.
	

		
			
		

		
	










I fired up the (I thought cheap grinder) I got off ebay 12 years ago.Around 14 deer and several hogs have traveled the chute on this 59.99 grinder to fame. My Northern Tool sausage press has not failed my 60/40 mix either.









I did a thread on my back yard smoke house, after a couple test burns to "season" it -I had no time between family work and the hunt "tweak"the design,I was able to reach a good temp for cold smoking. I want a higher temp so I did not smoke my entire batch,worried about the temp so I used a little pink salt  in my seasoning also.









finished product pics later. Had to go back to work,but I had an awesome hunt and it ain't over.


----------



## oberst (Nov 10, 2017)

Goodness gracious what a spectacular trophy!!


----------



## coffee_junkie (Nov 10, 2017)

Congrats on that nice Buck!


----------



## browneyesvictim (Nov 10, 2017)

Nice buck!
So you just used some cure #1 with no other seasonings and then stuffed into casings then warm smoked?


----------



## link (Nov 10, 2017)

That is awesome, Congratulations!


----------



## crazymoon (Nov 10, 2017)

W5150, Nice buck and some tasty eats coming up.keep us posted on the sausage results!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 10, 2017)

WooHoo! Nice Buck and some fine looking sausage! 

I'm an RTIC Cooler fan too!


----------



## woodsman5150 (Nov 10, 2017)

browneyesvictim said:


> Nice buck!
> So you just used some cure #1 with no other seasonings and then stuffed into casings then warm smoked?



I used the LEM's brand of "breakfast"sausage seasoning/and Lems' collagen casing from Academy here in TX,I put lest than a teaspoon of pink salt in my mix for a cure during cold smoke. I'm no pro sausage making but I want to learn. I had a package of seasoning that I bought from a butcher,he's suffered a stroke and family closed his shop.


----------



## browneyesvictim (Nov 10, 2017)

Adding cure was a good call for cold/warm smoking. I am no critic, but without discerning your exact measurements of meat to the amount of cure for safe levels is of importance. Generally speaking straight cure #1 is used 1 level teaspoon for 5 lbs of meat.


----------



## hoity toit (Nov 10, 2017)

woodsman5150 said:


> I made family history with my best free range East Texas Whitetail ever. I can not express the emotion that went through my mind as walked toward this deer and watch the antlers grow with every step.The next day got I over my thrill and the serious work began.
> View attachment 343815
> 
> Seasoned deer hunters know when the buck is down the real work starts.I forgot to ask my cousin to leave his gate unlocked for me.I had to drag this 211 pounds about 1/4 mile to the gate and get him on the tailgate of my truck alone in the Trinity river bottom,ibuprofen was my closest ally at camp that night.That night I caped and quartered my trophy,ate morning breakfast and told the story many times to friends and family around the campfire. Once home washing,removing fascia and sinew debonning took place.
> ...





That is one awsome buck you got ! WOW.

HT


----------



## griz400 (Nov 10, 2017)

Very nice buck .. and I see you are gonna put that new built smokehouse to work.. does your son go hunting with you ??? I remember when he helped you with that smokehouse .. lol


----------



## woodsman5150 (Nov 10, 2017)

griz400 said:


> Very nice buck .. and I see you are gonna put that new built smokehouse to work.. does your son go hunting with you ??? I remember when he helped you with that smokehouse .. lol



If I'd had that boy with me at that time,that buck would still be a wish not a incredible reality- I pray to see him take a buck/doe one day,time is flying. I got a family sized ground blind for us ready to go. Thanks griz400.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 10, 2017)

That's a Beautiful Buck!!:)

Congrats Woodsman!!---Like!

Bear


----------



## b-one (Nov 10, 2017)

Congrats on the big buck!


----------



## ab canuck (Nov 10, 2017)

Congrats on the buck, Unlike some of us you were not subject to regional ground shrinkage lolol...


----------



## whistech (Nov 10, 2017)

Congratulations Sir!    That is an outstanding East Texas deer.    You may want to look up REO Seasonings on the internet and look at their sausage seasonings.    They are located in Huntsville, Texas and their seasonings are excellent.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 10, 2017)

Congrats on a great buck.  That's a beauty.
Gary


----------



## tallbm (Nov 10, 2017)

Wow that buck is amazing congrats!

As someone mentioned above the amount of cure is 1 teaspoon of cure #1 per 5 pounds of meat if you are cold smoking.

There is a safety rule to follow that goes:
 meat without the proper cure should reach an Internal Temp (IT) of 140F in 4 hours or else it enters the danger zone where bacteria and the toxins could sicken or kill.  Just because the bacteria dies doesn't mean the toxins do.

 Just keep this in mind when smoking and generally cure #1 should be used to be able to bypass the rule for cold smoking!

Let us know how it all turns out and what else you have planned for the meat :)


----------



## disco (Nov 10, 2017)

Beautiful buck!


----------



## chilerelleno (Nov 10, 2017)

Dang'it Man, that is a gorgeous buck and a magnificent rack!
One to definitely be proud of, I bet he looks great on the wall too when he comes back from the taxidermy man.

Gun season is just about to open up for us here in Bama, and that's when I get to work.
I hope I can beat my personal best with a monster like that.


----------



## yankee2bbq (Nov 11, 2017)

Awesome buck


----------



## grabber (Nov 11, 2017)

Man, whatever you're doing, keep doing it.  Congrats !!!!!!!!!


----------



## hardcookin (Nov 11, 2017)

Nice Buck!


----------



## grabber (Nov 11, 2017)

woodsman5150 said:


> I used the LEM's brand of "breakfast"sausage seasoning/and Lems' collagen casing from Academy here in TX,I put lest than a teaspoon of pink salt in my mix for a cure during cold smoke. I'm no pro sausage making but I want to learn. I had a package of seasoning that I bought from a butcher,he's suffered a stroke and family closed his shop.


----------



## grabber (Nov 11, 2017)

"I'm no pro sausage making but I want to learn."

Here's another good site on sausage making.  I don't know if it's allowed but figure the more help we all can get, the better.

.wedlinydomowe.pl/en/


























'


----------



## exromenyer (Nov 30, 2017)

woodsman5150 said:


> I made family history with my best free range East Texas Whitetail ever. I can not express the emotion that went through my mind as walked toward this deer and watch the antlers grow with every step.The next day got I over my thrill and the serious work began.
> View attachment 343815
> 
> Seasoned deer hunters know when the buck is down the real work starts.I forgot to ask my cousin to leave his gate unlocked for me.I had to drag this 211 pounds about 1/4 mile to the gate and get him on the tailgate of my truck alone in the Trinity river bottom,ibuprofen was my closest ally at camp that night.That night I caped and quartered my trophy,ate morning breakfast and told the story many times to friends and family around the campfire. Once home washing,removing fascia and sinew debonning took place.
> ...




Great Buck!  I'd like to see the thread on the backyard smokehouse you built.  I'm quite interested in that.
Thank you in advance,
Tony


----------



## doubles shooter (Dec 1, 2017)

That is a GREAT deer. I love the forked tines and dark rack. . Congratulations.


----------



## 73saint (Mar 9, 2018)

Just seeing this thread, what a great buck.  I like your set up; Family, deer hunting, smoked meats...doesn't get much better than that!


----------



## woodsman5150 (Mar 9, 2018)

73saint said:


> Just seeing this thread, what a great buck.  I like your set up; Family, deer hunting, smoked meats...doesn't get much better than that!


 
Thank you 73saint ,we have been extremely blessed. I can not wait to get that mount back from the taxi.


----------



## 73saint (Mar 9, 2018)

woodsman5150 said:


> Thank you 73saint ,we have been extremely blessed. I can not wait to get that mount back from the taxi.


It'll be worth the wait.  Last season, I killed my biggest to date, just got the mount back a few months ago.  Still grinning.  Hope you don't mind me sharing a few pics on your thread...


----------



## woodsman5150 (Mar 9, 2018)

73saint said:


> It'll be worth the wait.  Last season, I killed my biggest to date, just got the mount back a few months ago.  Still grinning.  Hope you don't mind me sharing a few pics on your thread...
> 
> View attachment 356724
> View attachment 356725


 
OH YES!- you had an awesome year too-congrats -My uncle in deep east TX would yelled
..."na dasa goood'n ret dere!"


----------



## one eyed jack (Mar 9, 2018)

Congratulations on making family history Woodsman.  That's a sweet buck.


----------

